
Tell HN: Google+ being replaced with Currents, for GSuite customers - gurjeet
We’re writing to let you know that Currents will become generally available (GA) on July 6, 2020. For Google+ users, the experience will be upgraded to Currents for your domain, &lt;redacted&gt;. If you are an existing Currents beta participant, your Currents experience will remain the same.<p>Currents has an updated look and feel to Google+, and provides additional features for users and administrators. We’re contacting you ahead of the release, so that you can prepare your users for this change. If your organization does not use Google+, no action is required.<p>What do I need to know?<p>Following the shutdown of the consumer version of Google+ in April 2019, we announced the beta launch of Currents. After Currents becomes generally available on July 6, 2020, your users and all of your organization’s existing Google+ content will be automatically transitioned to Currents. There will not be any downtime for users during this transition. Additionally, the new Currents mobile app will replace the Google+ iOS and Android mobile apps, which will no longer be supported. After July 6, 2020, it will not be possible to opt out of Currents or revert back to Google+.<p>What does this mean for my users?<p><pre><code>    Beginning July 6, 2020, users will be transitioned to Currents on all platforms. Currents provides users access to new features, including custom company streams, content discovery and routing via tagging.
    Users of the iOS and Android Google+ mobile apps who have auto-update enabled will be automatically upgraded to the Currents mobile app, which replaces their existing Google+ mobile app. Other users will be prompted to upgrade to the new Currents mobile app (via redirection to the appropriate store) so they can continue using the service.
    All existing links to plus.google.com will continue to work, as users will be transparently redirected to currents.google.com.
</code></pre>
&lt;some content was deleted to reduce char count&gt;
======
Kye
This is the first I've heard of it. Apparently they had another product called
Currents years ago. Is this the first instance of Google re-using the name of
a cancelled product for a new one?

------
reilly3000
I cannot find any content about what features Currents is adding more can I
opt in now inside my domains. Does anybody know what’s new? Is it possibly a
viable slack alternative?

------
Simulacra
Additionally there is zero info on how to opt out ?

------
rawgabbit
Is it supposed to compete against Slack?

------
Raed667
It has a Google Wave vibe.

